# Shared hosting



## mathieu244 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've recently take a shared hosting(netfirms) with a freebsd OS. The there is the minimum on it. I've no yum, cc, gcc, make, or any stuff to build and install binary in my custom cgi-bin folder. 

Is someone have any idea on how can I install svn-client and ImageMagick on this very limited host.

Thanks


----------



## Alt (Jul 5, 2010)

You can ask them for IM but i cant suggest good solution about svn. Or maybe they give you ssh, but i think they will not xD


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

well, yum is for OpenSuse, not related to FreeBSD at all
Do you have ssh access?

You can try to ask them to install what you need....


----------



## expl (Jul 6, 2010)

You first need to find out what system you are on exactly. Then you just need to compile the binaries for the right architecture/library versions on your own computer and then just upload the binaries and run them with a CGI script.


----------



## mathieu244 (Jul 18, 2010)

Only information support can give me is that is a freebsd OS. Now to compile binaries I need a c compiler at minimum to build make. Because there is no any compiler and make binary on. 

Is there any solution to push any compiler without compile it?

Other things server can't resolve any domain name. Curl is installed but can't access any pages.
RubyGem is lock on that, so no posibilities to install any gem, I'm forced to freeze everything.
Ruby version is 1.8.2. not realy a good version.

I've asked them for everything and they said to me: we don't know anything about ruby. if something pay 79$/month for a private server.

So if I have a suggest to everyone: Don't host on netfirms, they don't know what they sell.


----------



## vivek (Jul 18, 2010)

What you need is freebsd jail based or freebsd vps server. This kind of server gives you full ssh access with ports and tree. You can install whatever you want. Try the following 

http://www.johncompanies.com/ (used for personal stuff) - reliable and economically priced 
http://www.verio.com/web-hosting/freebsd-vps/ - reliable but over priced and meant for serious business users.
Third option is to host your own server at home.  

HTH


----------



## belajarbsd (Aug 15, 2010)

vivek said:
			
		

> What you need is freebsd jail based or freebsd vps server. This kind of server gives you full ssh access with ports and tree. You can install whatever you want. Try the following
> 
> http://www.johncompanies.com/ (used for personal stuff) - reliable and economically priced
> http://www.verio.com/web-hosting/freebsd-vps/ - reliable but over priced and meant for serious business users.
> ...


xensmart.co.uk have Xen HVM VPS that support freebsd with just 3.75GBP/mo. it has 128MB RAM.
I myself rent a cheap KVM VPS from xothost.com to run freebsd (very new provider, can't recommend yet)


----------



## alie (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys, anymore good shared hosting ? with $4-$10 monthly payment ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Guys, anymore good shared hosting ? with $4-$10 monthly payment ?



Define *good*


----------



## lordyuanshu (Dec 8, 2012)

Plenty of quality $4-$10 plans if you are running an operation with minimal web traffic.

Can just start at $1 a month for FreeBSD VPS Hosting at hub.org and they will give you details on your resource usage so as your website grows your plan grows accordingly (so you avoid overages and aren't paying for resources you don't use).


----------



## TjPhysicist (Oct 4, 2013)

lordyuanshu said:
			
		

> Plenty of quality $4-$10 plans if you are running an operation with minimal web traffic.
> 
> Can just start at $1 a month for FreeBSD VPS Hosting at hub.org and they will give you details on your resource usage so as your website grows your plan grows accordingly (so you avoid overages and aren't paying for resources you don't use).



Hub.org is all kinds of terrible. It took them over 24 hours to get my VPS up, and even then I had asked to get Wordpress installed and it wasn't. I tried to install it myself but there were some issues with their server's database backend. I've basically not been able to access MySQL in any way at all even via phpMyAdmin. And support tickets don't really get answered for a while. It's nice to have VPS at the same price as shared hosting is in other places, but you get what you pay for I guess. 

Are there any other places that offer Jail based VPS, under $10 a month preferably, I don't have a lot of traffic or space requirements.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

TjPhysicist said:
			
		

> Are there any other places that offer Jail based VPS, under $10 a month preferably, I don't have a lot of traffic or space requirements.


There are plenty of those. There's even a whole thread on this forum about those


----------



## lordyuanshu (Oct 9, 2013)

> Hub.org is all kinds of terrible. It took them over 24 hours to get my VPS up, and even then I had asked to get Wordpress installed and it wasn't. I tried to install it myself but there were some issues with their server's database backend. I've basically not been able to access MySQL in any way at all even via phpMyAdmin. And support tickets don't really get answered for a while. It's nice to have VPS at the same price as shared hosting is in other places, but you get what you pay for I guess.



That does not sound like the Hub.org that I've been using to host my sites for the past few years. They're not perfect just like any other host, but I've posted plenty of tickets in their AMS and never had to wait long for a response, nor have the VPS' I set up taken long to get live. And I started with a simple Starter VPS just as you did.


----------



## cuq (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazon AWS, it may be more expensive than that however.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Oct 20, 2013)

lordyuanshu said:
			
		

> That does not sound like the Hub.org that I've been using to host my sites for the past few years. They're not perfect just like any other host, but I've posted plenty of tickets in their AMS and never had to wait long for a response, nor have the VPS' I set up taken long to get live. And I started with a simple Starter VPS just as you did.



Hmm odd. I've heard good things about hub.org from others as well since...an off day maybe then. Anyway, I'm not debating between renewing my $1 trial on hub.org OR continuing with tinykvm which i ended up purchasing. So far TinyKVM has the advantage of being cheap, though unmanaged.


----------

